

Game Theory modeling software in practice - robfig
http://www.economist.com/node/21527025

======
robfig
Has anyone worked on this kind of modeling software? The article is very light
on technical details. Specifically, it seems like humans are required to
accurately model the problem domain and assign weights. I find it surprising
that the answer doesn't fall directly out of that analysis. What exactly is it
that the software computes?

Anyone else think of Foundation's "Psychohistory" when reading this article?

~~~
ahsanhilal
In a past life, I used to do mathematical modeling for IR and had the awesome
opportunity to work with Bruce Bueno de Mesquita. The stuff I worked on under
his direction definitely has developed in this decision making/ forecasting
engine. You can probably find more information here:

<http://www.predictioneersgame.com/game>

A form of the game can be found here:

<http://imcomputerconsulting.com/PredictioneersGame/>

